# I got a $2 tip on a $7 ride



## urplace ormine (Feb 10, 2018)

I'm new to this business.
Was $2 good? Better than nothing?


----------



## StuDBmX (Sep 21, 2017)

Better than nothing- be thankful lol. =]


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

29% tip on total net fare...what do u think?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Sucks.. give it back


----------



## jaystonepk (Oct 30, 2017)

The cost of the ride was 7 or your cut was 7? 2 bucks is 2 bucks so be happy since 2 is greater than 0.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

You will go alot of rides in a row...no tip. My worst was 22...prior to tip option on Uber. I heard a driver in Denver got one tip in 400+ rides.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

I'm happy with $2 on a $20 ride, so....yeah...


----------

